# Whats faster? USB or ethernet to network printers?



## Illuminator (Feb 19, 2011)

not a printer pro by any means but im setting up a mini kiosks of printers at work to help us bundle everything together. We've got 8, and we have two options

both use a laptop 

1: get a usb hub and connect it to the laptop and connect the printers to the hub

2: get a router, connect router to laptop (LAN), and connect ethernet printers to ethernet ports on router

Any suggestions?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 19, 2011)

I think USB might get a little messy. Either way you won't see a difference in print job sending times. I'd personally do Ethernet if you know how to set it up.


----------



## tossy (Feb 21, 2011)

I would suggest you to going with get a router, connect router to laptop (LAN), and connect ethernet printers to ethernet ports on router is much easier and better than other one.


----------



## jkjambo (Feb 21, 2011)

i think there will not big difference , but ethernet  version is better (imo)


----------



## j13860 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ethernet all the way.  (but there are various grades of Ethernet cables)


----------



## Illuminator (Feb 23, 2011)

DOH! I ordered a sample of two usb printers before seeing the replies on this thread....ethernet it is! thanks guys


----------

